
Verizon iPhone Has New Antenna Design - solipsist
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703507804576130653642369890.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_LEFTTopNews
======
gcb
worst link you could use.

here's the ifixit teardown

[http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone-4-Verizon-
Teardown/469...](http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone-4-Verizon-
Teardown/4693/1)

